# Hialeah Cay Chronicles #9/ feat:tarpon and snook.



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Guess you were rooting for Miami too. :'( Well, nice way to recover and I bet that poon was fun.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, lol I was. I'm from Miami so I just wanted to see them do well. Finals I'n their first year together is not half bad if you ask me. The Tarpon was a blast! Thanks!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The Heat will conquer the NBA next year for sure. 
I still think they lost the series in game 2 when wade had 36 points with 7 minutes to go and yet they never gave him the ball back.
He should have easily gone over 40 that game.......


But anyway, shaky report here bernie.....
I expect more from you.


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

I know, I know.. Should be a bit more elaborate.. Promise a better one next time. Maybe we make it happen soon Pap! Lol my flyrod is begging for some redfish action...


----------

